# Pet AHC for EU Travel



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Swifts Pets Travel at Nantwhich are now offering an AHC for pet Travel to the EU for 85 gbp is this the cheapest in UK?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't know. Sounds a lot cheaper than around the Dover/Folkestone area where a lot of people end up going. I heard that many vets do not want to get involved and so are pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have heard reports from credible friends of bills over £500 and that it takes hours to complete, hence why many vets do not want to have any part in it. The old system worked and the U.K. is the one that pulled out of it, not the EU which was happy to continue the present scheme, only with the passport being labelled U.K. rather than EU.

I have a suspicion that designing a new passport would have been much cheaper and easier…. But of course the U.K. was determined to”Take back control”.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My understanding is that we would have been happy to continue with the Pet Passport scheme but it was not acceptable to France. They require a health certificate and that is what is causing all the problems. The UK is rabies free yet we have to jump through hoops to travel into a country that does not have the same status.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

People knew what they were voting for.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In general I would disagree, they knew what they were TOLD would be the outcome, I do not need to repeat the numerous lies they swallowed, hook, line and sinker. But pet passports was never mentioned until nearly the end of the Transition Period when it was pointed out, and agreed, that no negotiation whatsoever had taken place over such a topic. Along with many others.

Decent politicians would have sought to extend the transition arrangements while such things were discussed, even if not sorted, but Johnson was never in that category.

He had an agenda and timetable and nothing extra was permitted to have any degree of importance. The role of Pet Passports was pointed out IN THE HOUSE by several Tory MP’s but they were not popular ones so we’re sidelined and ignored.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's an EU scheme. People voted to leave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, it is an EU Scheme but the EU was keen for it to continue as it was safe, effective and economicfor ALL citizens. The British Government rejected that, out of hand, without any discussion. The Min of Ag Fish and Food were keen for it to continue, Frost rejected it Johnson reinforced that and refused to allow any further discussion.

The blame does not lay with the people who were sold a basket full of cr9p, but with the British politicians ALONE.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Did they know all that when they voted Dave?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How could they when there was absolutely NO PLAN when they voted ? They were sold a dream, which is becoming a nightmare, rapidly.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

For anybody looking for a “cheap” AHC there’s a Facebook group with lots of advice and a map of “online” vets. Most charge about £99 for first pet and less for second, third. Repeat AHC’s are cheaper. These vets seem to get it right. We used Pawsome which is based in central Scotland and visits your home to finalise.
Online AHC Group


----------

